# Goldfish Questions



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

First off a little background: I currently have 2 goldfish in a 10 gallon tank. I got them last december, at the time they were tiny little fish but now they have grown. Both goldfish are in great condition (neither have had any diseases, etc. since I bought them), but I'm aware that a 10 gallon is a bad size for two goldfish because it stunts their growth. So, I plan to move them to the pond in our backyard (which already has some goldfish in it) either now (fall) or the upcoming spring. Now I have a couple questions. :help: 

When would be the best time to move my fish, now or in the spring?

Is it possible to put a type of fish other than goldfish into my 10 gallon after I have moved my goldfish out? Would this stress the fish?

What types of freshwater fish are best suited for a 10 gallon (looking for fish that are fairly easy to take care of and are fun to watch, and won't grow out of the tank  )? 

Thanks, if I can think of any more questions I will post them.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well i'd add the fish in spring(strangly we're in the exact same situation exept that i'm going to build my new pond). And i wouldn't buy a new goldfish for the 10 gallon but i'd get 10 or 12 white cloud mountian minnows they're small, cool, and easy


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Since your pond already has fish it late spring would be best. After the winter when the ice melts it takes awhile for the pond to warm up and get good oxygen levels back into the pond again after the fish have been hibernating. 

As far as the ten gallon. There are many freshwater fish you could put in there. You could go for male guppies if you want color and flash in the tail and no fry. A school of neons or cardnials if you like those kinds of colors but they are hard to keep in some areas. Glowlight tetras are a cool addition to small tanks. or even rummy nose tetras are a unique fish that is easy to keep.


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tips fishboy and fish_doc! I think of all the suggestions, I will go with guppies because they seem to be fairly easy and I like how colorful they are. 

How many guppies do you think could live happily in a 10gal?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you go with just males you could probably get 8 and have them be pretty comfortable. If you get both male and female you could probably get 2 males and 5 females. Then you would be looking at either letting nature take care of the balance of numbers from there or be setting up another tank for babys before long. I just started another fry tank today for my guppies. That makes 5 guppy tanks now. 90 gallons total for guppies. LOL


----------

